# Strategiespiele ruckeln (Empire, Europa Universalis 4)



## blablablub100 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem neuem Rechner und zwar ruckeln die oben genannten Spiele recht stark. Bei Empire Total War ruckelt es nach längerer Zeit auf der Kampagnenkarte extrem, sodass ein flüssiges Spielen unmöglich ist. Bei Europa Universalis schon von Anfang an. Das merkwürdige ist, dass andere Spiele flüssig laufen wie zB Shogun2 Total War und sämtliche Actionspiele/ Shooter auf höchsten Einstellungen. Zusätzlich ist noch aufgefallen, dass im Heaven Benchmark, auf höchsten Einstellungen, einige mal die Framerate von ~60 auf 8.6 droppt. 

Mein System:
Intel Xeon e3 1230v3
Thermalright Macho 120
msi gtx 770
8gb ddr3 cl9 @ 1333mhz
be quiet pure power l8 500 Watt
Seagate Barracuda 1tb
Meine Auflösung ist 1366x768

Die Temperaturen wurden bereits überprüft im Prime und Heaven Benchmark. Die CPU geht nicht über 50° und die Grafikkarte nicht über 78. Die Festplatte ist laut CrystalDisk auch in gutem Zustand.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

Da sonst alles in Ordnung zu sein scheint würde ich persönlich zuerst mal die eventuell laufenden Hintergrundprogramme unter die Lupe nehmen - beispielsweise ein Antivirenprogramm das selbstständig meint es müsse hier und da mal nen Suchlauf starten kann solche Framedrops verursachen.


----------



## blablablub100 (23. Februar 2014)

Virenscanner ist keiner installiert. Die Grafikkarte ist letztens abgestürzt, hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## f4ke (23. Februar 2014)

hab fast dasselbe system  und geht alles top, schau mal unter Nvidia systemsteuerung ob diese spiele kompatibel sind mit deiner nvidia grafikkarte, hatte sowas auch mal.


----------



## blablablub100 (23. Februar 2014)

mmh im treiber gibts nur so ne Kompatibilität mit Spielen für stereoskopische 3D Funktion. Ist das gemeint? (Denke eher nicht)


----------



## f4ke (23. Februar 2014)

ne hab da müll geschrieben, wollte über treiber schreiben, kamm aber irgentwie auf spiele (schau grad lets'play). Wollte sagen ist auch dein treiber frisch?


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (24. Februar 2014)

Laufen iregendwelche Prozesse, die sich sehr viel CPU-Leistung zeihen?


----------



## BloodKnight989 (24. Februar 2014)

Schonmal die Festplatte defragmentiert? 
Bei extremer Defragmentierung der genannten Spiele auf der Festplatte, könnte ich mir zumindest schon vorstellen dass es ordentlich ruckeln kann, besonders wenn noch weitere laufende Programme im Hintergrund auf die Festplatte zugreifen


----------



## blablablub100 (24. Februar 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten 

Es laufen keine Prozesse die CPU oder RAM besonders belasten, am meisten noch Skype, aber das Beenden von Skype führt nicht zu einer Besserung. Das Defragmentieren der Festplatte hat nichts verändert.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee bin am verzweifeln...

Btw was bedeutet eig der Absturz der Grafikkarte?


----------



## bludi007 (24. Februar 2014)

Hast du überhaupt keinen Virenschutz installiert?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2014)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt keinen Virenschutz installiert?


 Manche befolgen gewissenhaft gerne diese Tipps :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TePIuVUTJJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blablablub100 (24. Februar 2014)

Es ist kein Virenschutz installiert. 
@AEA
Was meinst du?


----------



## bludi007 (25. Februar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6190162 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche befolgen gewissenhaft gerne diese Tipps :
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TePIuVUTJJA



Da gibt es leider noch zu viele. 

Als erstes würde ich an deiner Stelle mal einen installieren. Avast z.B. ist kostenlos und reicht aus.
Musst nur nach 30 Tagen deine E-Mail Adresse angeben um weiterhin die Datenbank aktuell zu halten. (Kannst auch schon eher aktivieren)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch keine Antivirus Programme drauf  Ich seh es nicht ein so billig ******* zu Nutzen. Ich weiß was ich Downloaden kann und was nicht, mein PC bootet immer noch innerhalb von 30 Sek. Weder wird er Langsam noch irgendein Zeichen vom Virus.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (27. Februar 2014)

f4ke schrieb:


> hab fast dasselbe system  und geht alles top, schau mal unter Nvidia systemsteuerung ob diese spiele kompatibel sind mit deiner nvidia grafikkarte, hatte sowas auch mal.


 
Zumindest Empire sollte das sein, schließlich arbeitet the CA ja doch mit Intel und nVidia zusammen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Vl stellst du mal den RAM-Takt auf 1600MHz, vielleicht nützt das was?


----------

